# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Identificar Anémona

## Basílio Medalha

Boas, Alguem sabe que Anémona é esta?





E se é normal ter a boca inchada conforme se vê na foto.


Obrigado.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Olá basilio
 Pela foto é dificil. Não tens uma foto mais perto? Mas parece-me uma hecteratis crispa..

A boca assim não é nomal e normalmente é mau sinal! Qual os parâmetros do aquario?

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Viva.

Os parametros estão normais, está numa loja, e estivemos a fazer os testes.

Ela abre e incha a boca quando se acende a luz, e desincha quando apagamos a luz.

Temp - 25
PH - 8.1
Sal - 1023
NO2 - <0,01
NH4 - <0,05
KH - 9 dKH

Obrigado pela resposta,

Abraço

----------


## luisnunes

Ola Basílio
Espero que estejas bem?
Não será prematuro estares ja a colocar vivos com tão pouco tempo de maturidade de aquario?
espero que o hobby esteja a correr bem e não leves a mal perguntar.
abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Basilio
Anemonas com a boca aberta não vale a pena arriscar.

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Viva Luis.
Claro que não levo a mal.

Permaturo... a eterna questão...

Sempre gostei de quebrar barreiras e regras...e desta vez não será excepção.

Em água doce sempre introduzi peixes ao 3º dia...e nunca tive uma baixa.

Estou a continuar com o meu projeto, está tudo a correr bem, conforme planeado...por enquanto...vamos ver se não sofro muito com um ataque de algas...

Está com 13 dias, parametros normais.

NO2 - <0,01
NH4 - <0,05

Não saindo do tópico, a anémona em questão.

Será então uma crispa?

Com tentáculos curtos, será por ser ainda jovem?

De qualquer modo, há 6 dias, não reagia ao toque, agora reage, a zona da boca continua inchada com luz, ontem comeu (misis) não sei se é assim que se escreve. Parece que está a melhorar. Vamos ver ...

Obrigado pelas respostas,
Grande abraço

----------


## luisnunes

Tomara que melhor, adorava ter uma anémona, mas tenho imenso receio que vá para as bombas.
Boa sorte com o projecto.
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Tomara que melhor, adorava ter uma anémona, mas tenho imenso receio que vá para as bombas.
> Boa sorte com o projecto.
> Abraço


 :Olá: Luis
Podes proteger as bombas com mini meias ou tool ate as anemonas se fixarem.

----------


## luisnunes

Obrigado Pedro
Nunca tinha pensado nisso, devo estar mesmo loiro, ahah.
Inclusive andei na net a procurar de protectores próprios para esse fim.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Obrigado Pedro
> Nunca tinha pensado nisso, devo estar mesmo loiro, ahah.
> Inclusive andei na net a procurar de protectores próprios para esse fim.



o tool é melhor que as nini meias.

----------

